# RIA Sights



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

what kind of aftermarket adjustable sights would work for a RIA?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

RIA what?

That like asking what kind of tires for a Ford.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

HEHE My mistake RIA M1911-A1FS


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as the sights are dovetailed - off the type of my head I cant remember if they are - any 1911 sights for dovetailed mounts will work. Probably best to have a smith do it if you dont have any experience in this.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

are the dovetails


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes,


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

ok thank you.... yeah it is shooting about 1" low @ 10 yards so I am gonna have to replace the rear sight so an adjustable one but it's not like i wasn't gonna do it anyways.... it was on the top of my list for this build next to new grips. Now can anyone recommend some good adjustable sights that are now too terribly expensive???


----------



## Ken G (Aug 2, 2008)

Edit: This reply was about the RIA tactical sights. After looking at the picture I realized you have the milspec style sight. Can't help with you with those but you may try the two websites anyway.


I don't believe there is a standard dovetail cut for 1911 sights. RIA advertises their 1911 sights as Novak "style" sights. They are close but not interchangeable. The RIA dovetail dimensions are online and I'm pretty sure the depth dimensions are different.

Dawson Precision makes a fiber optic front sight for RIA's. I used the .160" height with the factory rear and it worked real well.

You can also try Fusion Firearms. They sell a replacement adjustable rear sight but you would have to call them to see if it fits without any extra fitting.

http://www.dawsonprecision.com/Home.jsp?refresh=true
http://www.fusionfirearms.com/


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

my front sight doesn't look like it is removable and i will call them in the AM to find out


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, not to sound like an ass or anything because we all have to start somewhere but are you shooting it from a gun vice? I mean one inch low at ten yards off hand, even from a rest is pretty good and well within a novice shooters margin of error. Your basic questions dont lead me to believe you are going to be on the next season of top shot.

I'm saying this because it might be you and not the gun and save you from spending unneeded money.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

no it was shot from a vice.... but i have been shooting for 18+ years and know what i am doing alittle bit..... along with that i had three other people shooting it that had the same problem


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

and my mistake i miss typed it was 3 inches low


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm. I'd suggest dry firing it to see if the front sight drops when the hammer falls. That is the usual case with a new 45. Or have somebody hand it to you for firing without you knowing whether or not it is loaded. 


Plan B is to file the front sight down to see if that brings the pattern onto the aiming point, or find or make a higher rear sight. You can eyeball it to see if that is going to work before you start filing. I am guessing you'll have to cut the front sight down (or raise the back sight) by an amount more than the width of the blade to bring it up 30 minutes.


Plan C is to put on after-market sights, although they will need to fit the mortises in the slide and be of approximately the needed relative heights with the rear sight at about 1/4 of its maximum elevation. I don't know how you would do all that by mail order.


Plan D is to try a slower, heavier bullet, and/or a looser grip.


Joraca


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well that clears that up, just had to ask.

You know you could file down the front sight a little at a time until it shoots POA. Yes its the cheap way out but its just that, the cheap way out. Of course, its easier to take metal off then to put it back on,


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Does it have the stock trigger in it? My dad has a RI and the trigger is heavy on it. You really have to squeeze. If not you will mot be on poa. Just a thought.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I appreciate it guys... .yeah just not very familiar with 1911... I have owned a few but none that i had to do anything too.... kimber does everything for ya.. thank you again, i think i will just try the rear sight.... not wanting to file off any metal cause if i screw it up or that doesn't solve it then what? but again thank you for your help :notworthy:


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Does it have the stock trigger in it? My dad has a RI and the trigger is heavy on it. You really have to squeeze. If not you will mot be on poa. Just a thought.


 it did have a really heavy trigger pull but had a gunsmith friend of mine lighten it up and it is actually really smooth now especially after a few hundred rounds but i already ordered a ed brown adjustable trigger for it so i can tune it to my liking.... i am planning on making a competition grade pistol out of this.... obviously i am going to have to change out damn near everything on it but that is ok.... i bought it as a time killer and even after i do all that needs to be done it would still be cheaper than a good kimber (not by much) and i won't have to spend it all at once


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

usually the front sight on the A1 IS removeable, pressed in, so youd have to buy a press in front sight since its not dovetailed, any gunsmith would charge more than its worth to dovetail it

i bought the GI, sold it for a loss and spent the extra for the tactial model with better sights, only to realize glocks are my 1911


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Lloyd said:


> usually the front sight on the A1 IS removeable, pressed in, so youd have to buy a press in front sight since its not dovetailed, any gunsmith would charge more than its worth to dovetail it
> 
> i bought the GI, sold it for a loss and spent the extra for the tactial model with better sights, only to realize glocks are my 1911


 after further inspection the front sight is removable


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

armywags said:


> after further inspection the front sight is removable


The front sight on A1s are supposed to be staked in place. Its not suppose to be easy to remove. If you want adjustable sights your going to have to have someone mill cuts in your slide for Novak sights.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! Thanks guys.... alittle bit of filing to the front sight and all is good! 10 meters away!!


----------

